# Litespeed vs Specialized Ruby



## cdavis (Sep 17, 2007)

I need some feedback from ladies who are riding the Specialized Ruby Pro. I currently ride a 47 Litespeed Tuscany and never really felt the fit like I did with a custom steel. I've heard good things about the Specialized design for women which seems like a good alternative to a custom Litespeed frame. I'm 5'1 and 108 lbs.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I test rode a Ruby pro a couple of weeks ago. I'm 5'4" and I ride a Colnago Dream. 

The Ruby was very stiff. Handling was not what I'm used to. There was under steer at the start of each turn, then as you get into the turn it quickly became over steer. I'm sure the handling is a matter of get used to it. 

As far as bike fit, it was very good. Bars and stem were high enough and short enough so my shoulders were nice and relaxed. The Ruby Pro didn't have quite the lightweight "wheels under me"/"skipping up a hill" sort of feel that the Orbea Diva did but for the price you get a nice light bike.


----------

